

GPU-Accelerated Video Playback with NetBSD on the Raspberry Pi - fcambus
http://www.cambus.net/gpu-accelerated-video-playback-with-netbsd-on-the-raspberry-pi/

======
101914
"I'm ... passionate about text-mode in general."

~~~
tobik
Have you read the article he links to?
[http://www.cambus.net/textmode](http://www.cambus.net/textmode)

He's an artist and his medium is ASCII, ANSI or Teletext. I think that's
fascinating.

~~~
101914
Yes I have read it. I too am passionate about text mode, hence the quote. Is
that not what you assumed?

